# Dr Rowan Hilson - heroine!



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2012)

Dr Rowan Hilson has been nominated as a Forum Heroine:



> Dr Rowan Hillson is retiring at the end of this month.
> 
> I only met with her 3 times before her retirement but in that time she was the first person to say I would benefit from a pump and she managed to get approval from the LHA.
> 
> ...



Hope you have a very happy retirement Dr Hilson!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 30, 2012)

I 2nd that


----------



## AndyS (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulatons Dr Hillson


----------

